# new holland 2007 TS125A stuck in neutral



## joswhales (May 17, 2015)

my tractor has been stuck in neutral for 2 weeks now. about a year ago it did the same thing. i was told to replace the hydraulic oil and it worked .. this time it didnt work. i replaced the hydraulic oil and filter. i will admit i know nothing about tractors. ive called different new holland dealers and got completely different scenarios as to what it can be. i have no way to get it to a dealer without paying them $500 to tow it there... if anyone has any ideas as to what it could be i would appreciate the help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy joswhales,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

Do you have any error codes? 

Some of the NH tractors of that era have a shifter switch under the dash connected to the shift lever that deteriorates and causes this problem. Check it out. 

You need to get a shop/service manual for your tractor. They usually have troubleshooting sections for each major category to help/guide you to a solution.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

These computerized tractors are a PITA, especially if they don't give you an error code to tell you what the problem is. 

When you say your tractor is stuck in neutral, do you mean that you can't shift it into gear, or that it won't move after shifting ??

It could be that your computer is not actuating clutch packs.


----------



## joswhales (May 17, 2015)

we found out the brain of the tractor is what is causing all of our issues..these tractors have to much technology these days


----------

